# Need For Speed Most Wanted - Problem.. Plz Help!



## prasanna7287 (Feb 25, 2007)

Me and my friend.. both are NFS MW fans!
When we try to connect our system through a LAN cable.
We were able to share files, music..etc.

But, when we tried to play NFS MW in LAN.. we get teh error "Connection Lost" 

Anybody knew how to rectify this problem? i searched for solutions.. but none were explained properly :-s

Help plz.. we need to play in LAN!

Prasanna.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got to "Internet protocol (TCP/IP) properties" through "General" tab in ur network connection "Properties".


And then set ur IP address, Default Gateway and Preferred DNS server address unique

example just set them to same value like 192.168.10.6

And on ur friend comp do the same thing but replace that 6 to something else, say 8.

Now u should be able to play it on lan, I hav tested it and it works 100% coz i too hav played it on LAN.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Feb 25, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Just got to "Internet protocol (TCP/IP) properties" through "General" tab in ur network connection "Properties".
> 
> 
> And then set ur IP address, Default Gateway and Preferred DNS server address unique
> ...



thanks mate.. i'll try it and report you back soon 

thanks for the quick reply..

Prasanna.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 25, 2007)

if u use firewall configure it for the game..
also tell us how much RAM u have.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah one more thing to do.

just disable firewall before u go for NFS MW LAN game or just put ur game exe to firewall exception list. Do it in both comps.

one more thing the gameplay will be choppy sometimes if ur graphics card is not good enuf coz the LAN engine of this game is really resource hogging one.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Feb 26, 2007)

i have 1 Gb (2 x 512 Mb) DDR2 RAM, Segate 160 Gb HDD PATA, Intel 3.0 GHz processor, Intel D102 Motherboard and nVidia 6600 LE Grafix chipset.

Prasanna.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

what abt the other computer specs..
if the other com is low on RAM than also 
"connection lost" prob occurs i ve experienced it..


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

check ur Virtual Memory and Firewall and AV settings


----------



## prasanna7287 (Feb 26, 2007)

the other comp. is also of the same configuration mate...  

Thanks pals.. i got it all working.. i did not set up the "Default Gateway"
thanks thanks mate..

 

Prasanna.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 26, 2007)

No idea at all!


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

no need to say thanx

cheers


----------

